

Show HN: Global phonebook - umut
http://www.truecaller.com/blog/
+3,5 million(and counting) people are already in, what do you think about the power of crowdsourcing. We are trying very hard to be the wikipedia of people's contact info. Any feedback is more than appreciated...
======
technojuicy
When visiting the site, I get "Array".

